# QSI in Aristocraft Mallet



## Big Geoff (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi, can anyone help me out ?
I have just bought at great expense in England an Aristocraft Mallet with QSI sound fitted.
The problem is that the rear set of drivers start up earlier than and continue run faster than the front set.
Before I return this item to the seller does anyone have any ideas on the problem?

cheers
Geoff


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think it has anything to do with the QSI. How big a speed difference is there? Can you try it with the "dummy plug" that came installed when the loco shipped from the manufacturer?


----------



## Big Geoff (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for such a swift reply. 
The speed difference is significant the rear drivers at almost wtice as fast as the front, and I do not seem to have the plug, I think tthe dealer has it. 

regards 
Geoff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This happens quite often in the Aristo mallet, it has nothing to do with the QSI, since the motors are hardwired in parallel, so the same power is applied to both. 

I would carefully check for looseness of wheels (put it on it's back and firmly to try to turn each wheel individually) 

Also visually check the quartering of each wheel in relation to the others in it's motor block, it's only important each driver is in phase with it's 3 "brothers", look at the counterweights. 

Look to see if any of the side rods are binding: while the loco is moving as slowly as you can make it go, wiggle the siderods with your fingers, they should NEVER be tight. One highly respected person (Raymond Manley) "opened up" the holes on the siderods to relieve some tightness.... remember the siderods are DECORATION only, they do not transmit power. 

Hope this all helps. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Big Geoff (Mar 12, 2008)

I checked the quartering as recomended and the rear drivers on the leading unit were out a little. A slight tweak and all is now well.
Many thanks

Geoff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Geoff, if they slipped once, they will slip again unless you do something further. Run the loco a while and see if something slips out again. 

Then read my site about what you can do, there's a number of options, and I don't want to repeat it all here. 

Regards, Greg


----------

